# Anno 2070 Limited Edition



## Daniel S. (22. November 2011)

Tag auch,
ich habe vor mir die Anno 2070 Limited Edition zu kaufen, aber aus Kostengründen erst Januar oder Februar.
Weiß jemandwie lang die noch Lieferbar ist ? Also bis die Vorräte leer sind ?
Schon mal danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## NCphalon (22. November 2011)

Wenn die der Reihe nach verkauft wird siehts schlecht aus, ich hatte als Vorbesteller schon die 19462/21000


----------



## Daniel S. (22. November 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort, sieht ja nicht so gut aus  . Aber die werden bestimmt noch irgendwo dann bei Saturn rumfliegen. Woher weisst du,
dass du 19462 bist ?


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

Also am WE hab ich bestimmt acht oder neun Boxen gesehen, wenn das die sind, die du meinst! Also mit Artbook und Kärtchen und so...und bei Steam hab ich heute auch die Limited Edition gesehen, aber ob das die ist, die du suchst?!


----------



## NCphalon (22. November 2011)

@Daniel: Steht auf em Aufkleber im Deckel der Box


----------



## DaxTrose (23. November 2011)

Also die Limited Edition von 1404 gab es auch noch ein halbes Jahr nach Erscheinen des Spiels zu kaufen. Hatte ich mir nämlich auch erst später zugelegt.


----------



## endgegner (23. November 2011)

Ich denke die Limited Edition wird es noch länger zu kaufen geben.
Es heißt doch immer nur solange der Vorrat reicht, nur damit die Leute es sich sofort zu legen..


----------



## Daniel S. (23. November 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten ! Aber nur solange der Vorat reicht !


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

Wenn due gut verkauft wird, bzw. schnell, wird es sicher noch eine neue Auflage geben, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## DaxTrose (25. November 2011)

Das widerspräche aber dem Sinn einer limitierten Version eines Spiels! Die Limited Edition von Anno 2070 ist auf 21.000 begrenzt und sollte es auch bleiben. 
EDIT: Übrigens war die LE von Anno 1404 auf 37.250 limitiert.


----------



## Aks-ty (7. Dezember 2011)

hab ich ja glück gehabt hab Nr.3270/21000 ^^


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Dezember 2011)

Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht?
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005KH2WCW/?tag=pcgh-21
Anno 2070 Limited Edition für 49,99€
Ich finde, jetzt solltest Du zugreifen!


----------



## Timor. (12. Juni 2012)

Bin auch am überlegen mir das Spiel zuzulegen und habe dabei gesehen das die Limited Edition bei einigen Shops noch verfügbar ist, und das nur für 49€. Hat da einfach jmd. Vergessen die Datenbank zu aktualisieren oder ist das echt ein tolles schnäppchen?   

edit: link vergessen:  http://www.redcoon.de/B349095-Ubisoft-PC-Anno-2070-Limited-Edition_Simulationsspiele


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2012)

Für den Preis kannst du zuschlagen.


----------



## Richtschütze (29. November 2012)

Hallo, wollt fragen was für eine Grafikkarte empfohlen wird für 2040. Wir wollten gern mit maximalen Details spielen. Prozessor wird vorraussichtlich ein i3 3225 werden und 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher.
Könnt ihr bitte auflisten einmal Graka für FullHD Auflösung und einmal Graka für 1280x1024 - was da minimum gebraucht wird für die jeweilige Auflösung mit max Details..
mfg


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2012)

Sowohl CPU als auch GPU werden stark beansprucht.
Ich würde eine AMD 7850 nehmen oder besser.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. November 2012)

Also bei FullHD brauchste schon ne GTX570.

Bei meiner GraKa (in der Sig) reichts für alles auf sehr hoch außer Posteffekte, die "nur" auf hoch.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2012)

Posteffekte sind sowieso Geschmackssache. Mir gefallen die bei Anno 2070 nicht daher habe ich sie auf niedrig gestellt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. November 2012)

Die ziehen auch am meisten Leistung .

Stand mal in der PCGH meine ich...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. November 2012)

Kann aus Erfahrung bestätigen, dass eine HD 7850 gut ausreicht um auf sehr hoch mit mittleren Posteffekten zu spielen


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

Post Effekte brauchen sehr viel Leistung.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Januar 2013)

Nr. 85 von 21.000  Und von den Bausätzen hab ich auch noch keinen zusammen 

Nicht übel, aber irgendwie vermisse ich den alten Anno-Charme


----------

